# Cook Weed In A Spoon



## smartsoverambition (Oct 13, 2008)

can it be done? i've got some olive oil and maybe 1/2 a gram of dank

but my throats irritated already and i don't think smoke would help

can it be done? i really don't wanna have to cook a shitload of butter for so little weed


if it can be how long should i cook it?

thnx 4 any help guys
peace


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm sure it could work but I don't think a 1/2 gram would do much to you. Maybe if you haven't eaten in a day or two....


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 13, 2008)

ZeroTransFat said:


> I'm sure it could work but I don't think a 1/2 gram would do much to you. Maybe if you haven't eaten in a day or two....


well i havent smokes since friday
i'm just lookin 4 a all day buzz


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Oct 13, 2008)

Drink a bottle of Robitussin


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 13, 2008)

ZeroTransFat said:


> Drink a bottle of Robitussin


4 someone who has a dr. nick pic,
i'm gonna have 2 pass on ur recommendation doc


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Oct 13, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> 4 someone who has a dr. nick pic,
> i'm gonna have 2 pass on ur recommendation doc


That's what they taught me at "Hollywood Upstairs Medical School."


----------



## ToastedFox (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd put a little in some milk and boil lol

give it as long as you can keep the milk from going bad or drink it warm


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 13, 2008)

GrowTech said:


>


so it can be done? ima go try now then lol

if it works i'll post back ina 1hr 30


----------



## THCinmysystem (Oct 13, 2008)

sounds a lil crackheadish


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 13, 2008)

THCinmysystem said:


> sounds a lil crackheadish


i knew someone would say that but the main difference is that THIS IS NOT CRACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

SO I WENT AHEAD AND DID IT, I PUT IT ON A BIG SPOON in what turned out 2 b vegetable oil but it had fat in it so i said what the hell

i put the spoon with the oil and weed on the stove on high and waited like 2 minutes i waited till i faintly smelled the weed thru the heat and other things, i turned the stive of and soaked a peace of bread with peanut butter in the mixture with the weed on top i folded it into a sandwich and ate

if it wasn't 4 the oil it wouldn't taste that bad, if it works i'll post back if it doesen't i'll let the thread die

peace


----------



## Artillerie (Oct 13, 2008)

How do you do it? Just a spoon with crunched weed and oil in it and a lighter beneath it lighting it for about 2/3 minutes? Then just drink it?


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 13, 2008)

Artillerie said:


> How do you do it? Just a spoon with crunched weed and oil in it and a lighter beneath it lighting it for about 2/3 minutes? Then just drink it?


i explained how i did it in the above post

well it just crossed an hr 30 and i am feeling a very slight buzz _very _slight
right now it's pretty much ignorable

yes it works but make sure it's bomb or u'll be dissapointed, and pissed that u wasted ur weed

i may try it again but roght now i'm pissed

peace


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 13, 2008)

it has now completely worn do not do this unless u have about a gram


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 13, 2008)

that quick? should have a vape. Used like .3g's and you'll be high for awhile. but thank for the info.


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Oct 13, 2008)

Theoretically, this should work out rather beautifully. My guess is that you didn't fully heat the bud, thusly failing to decarboxylate it. Next time you attempt this, my suggestion would be to take your lil' nuglett and cook it in the oven at about 275 for 5-10 minutes. Then, crush it up, mix it with a dab of oil, fold it into your sandwhich and munch it down! 


-AR


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 13, 2008)

AdReNaLiNeRuSh said:


> Theoretically, this should work out rather beautifully. My guess is that you didn't fully heat the bud, thusly failing to decarboxylate it. Next time you attempt this, my suggestion would be to take your lil' nuglett and cook it in the oven at about 275 for 5-10 minutes. Then, crush it up, mix it with a dab of oil, fold it into your sandwhich and munch it down!
> 
> 
> -AR


hmm i thought that when i smelt the THC (or plant matter) begin 2 burn and the oil start to bubble a little i thought that ust b THC vapes so i pulled it off wrapped it in the sandwich and ate it


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 17, 2008)

any other thoughts on this? this could help alotta people out someday


----------



## chuckbane (Oct 17, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> can it be done? i've got some olive oil and maybe 1/2 a gram of dank
> 
> but my throats irritated already and i don't think smoke would help
> 
> ...


just spit in a spoon and put your jib or diesel in and cook er up till its all liquid.

thumb it in and wait for the tingle.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 18, 2008)

figured out what was wrong i was cleaning up my car and i found the gram i thought i was cooking up turned out i did cook up was mixed with tobacco and schwag how i didn't notice that i don't know but considering nicotine is used as a pesticide i understand why i felt sick frm eatig it,a dnt the fact that the weed sucked too didn't help


----------



## sharkie (Oct 18, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> so it can be done? ima go try now then lol
> 
> if it works i'll post back ina 1hr 30


 have you ever done a yogurt


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 18, 2008)

sharkie said:


> have you ever done a yogurt


don't get that at all


----------



## hemlockstones (Oct 19, 2008)

i put like a half gram to a gram on a saltine with some peanut butter.. ground fine
and cook it at 220 for like 15 min if i can remember right, look up "fire cracker"
taste great and reminds me of zanex
but yea
got to be fire weed


----------



## sharkie (Oct 20, 2008)

you put some finger hash or ordinary hash prefareably top quality stuff never used weed before but i cant see why it wouldn,t work.
anyway you basically put some olive oil and whatever thc you have on a spoon, melt with a lighter slowly until bubbles mix together and mix it in a yogurt leave the yogurt in the fridge for arond 4 hours. ENJOY.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 21, 2008)

sharkie said:


> you put some finger hash or ordinary hash prefareably top quality stuff never used weed before but i cant see why it wouldn,t work.
> anyway you basically put some olive oil and whatever thc you have on a spoon, melt with a lighter slowly until bubbles mix together and mix it in a yogurt leave the yogurt in the fridge for arond 4 hours. ENJOY.



thnx i think ima do that one actually rep+

god i love yogurt


----------



## RedEyeJedi87 (Nov 9, 2008)

when ur done heating it in the spoon just draw it into a syringre and shoot it up hahaha.. j/k.. but the firecrackers do taste good


----------



## Yendi Zen (Nov 23, 2008)

oh man... then would you just strain it in cheese cloth and have that little bit frozen?


----------



## 0ptipl3x (Nov 26, 2008)

this sounds like something a crack addict would do lol, but sure go for it.


----------



## Grade (Nov 26, 2008)

0ptipl3x said:


> this sounds like something a crack addict would do lol, but sure go for it.


only if they were cooking up crack tho!!


----------

